# SPS oder Mikrocontroller



## Eyebreaker (26 Mai 2004)

Moin,

habe irgendwie das dringende Bedürfnis mich mit SPS-Steuerungen oder Mikrocontrollern auseinanderzusetzen...

Meine Frage, was würdet ihr einem Anfänger (ein wenig C++ Kenntnise) zum Einstieg empfehlen ? 

SPS oder Mikrocontroller

Und was ist in dem jeweiligen Bereich das "beste" für einen Anfänger ?
Bei SPS höre ich viel von einer S7 und bei MC von Atmel ?!?!


----------



## volker (26 Mai 2004)

Eyebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> SPS oder Mikrocontroller
> 
> Und was ist in dem jeweiligen Bereich das "beste" für einen Anfänger ?
> Bei SPS höre ich viel von einer S7 und bei MC von Atmel ?!?!



der einsatzbereich liegt denk ich schwer auseinander.

mc's werden zb auf premiere-karten und auch diversen anderen karten (wo sie idr als emulator fungieren (fun,atmega,titanuim,usw)) eingesetzt.
eine sps setzt man ein um maschinen oä zu steuern.

die steuerung einer maschine mit mc ist zwar möglich aber nicht unbedingt der standart.  :idea: IMHO

(ich muss erwähnen, dass ich mich mit mc's nur sehr wenig auskenne)


----------



## Zottel (26 Mai 2004)

MC sind auch Standard in der Steuerung von Maschinen. Kommt nur auf die Stückzahl an. Beispiele: Programmsteuerung einer Waschmaschine, ABS im Auto.
MCs sind oft um Faktor 10 bis 1000 schneller als SPS. Daher setzt man sie auch für rechenaufwendige Spezialaufgaben in Maschinen ein. Das mag rückläufig sein, da auch SPS schneller geworden sind.
Ein MC ist nicht schwerer zu programmieren als eine SPS in AWL.Aber er hat halt keine Schraubklemmen und keine leistungsfähigen Ausgänge und keine Standard-Schnittstellen.. Also muss man etwas vor- und nachschalten->eigene Platine. Weiterhin muss man zum Ändern des Programms im allgemeinen die Maschine anhalten, eventuell ein neues EPROM "brennen". Beobachten des Programmablaufs in Echtzeit ist nur mit speziellen In-circuit-Emulatoren möglich.
Natürlich könnte man an einen MC ein paar universell verwendbare 24V-Eingänge, Relais-oder Transistorausgänge anschließen, eine Art "Betriebssystem" schreiben, dass Änderungen in ein EEPROM packt, Änderungen zur Laufzeit und Programmbeobachtung ermöglicht. Dann hat man eine SPS. Das "Betriebssystem" reduziert die Leistung auf das Niveau von SPS, die reduzierte Leistung läßt sich auch locker beobachten. In der Tat sind SPS so aufgebaut, mit der Ausnahme, dass die Hersteller für wiederkehrende Aufgaben Spezialchips (oder Baugruppen auf demselben Chip) hinzufügen. Früher wäre das ein Chip für Binär (Ein-Bit-) Operationen gewesen, heute ein Profibus ASIC oder ähnliches.


----------



## Markus (29 Mai 2004)

ich hbae mich mal ein bisschen mit microcontrollern beschäftigt, angefangen habe ich damit: http://mikrocontroller.com


einmal hatte ich sogar ein pratische anwendung, da habe ich controller von www.wilke.de eingesetzt, ist ne praktische sache.

zum einstieg finde ich jedoch die sache von mikrocontroller.com mit dem amtel ganz praktisch, da du das teil von anfang an selber zusammenbaust...


zum unterschied kann ich nichts sagen, es gibt nichts was besser oder shclechter ist, sind einfach zwei verschiedene sachen mit verschiedenen einsatzbereichen...

mikrocontroller ersetzen die sps häufig in serienmaschinen, bei kleineren stückzahlen oder sondermaschinen machen sich aber die teuereren sps-steuerungen aufgrund ihrer flexibilität eher bezahlt.

ein mc bringt wesentlich mehr projektierungsauwand mit sich, da man eben das ganze drum herum und die platine abstimmen muss, eine sps wird in den schaltschrank geschraubt und programmiert. und wenn was fehlt kommen eben erweiterungskarten oder ne andere cpu rein...


interessant sind auf jeden fall beide dinge, und es schadet nicht beide kennenzu lernen, du bist ja noch jung und hast zeit... :-D

später kannst du dich dann spezialisieren...


----------



## Eyebreaker (30 Mai 2004)

Yo, danke... Ich glaube ich werde dann mal mit MC's anfangen, da ich dann auch ein wenig in den Genuß des Platinenlayout's komme...

thx @ all


----------

